
Google shutting down consumer version of Google+ - init
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/project-strobe/
======
4d66ba06
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243)
?

------
qwerty456127
Google+ used to be the best social network I've ever seen and the only one
I've ever got addicted to (for about a year). Sadly it has grown over-
complicated with time.

How do I download all the conversations I've participated in? I've commented a
lot and people I've talked to there used to give very interesting answers
occasionally and I'd like to recover these. I would also like to delete some
of my comments before the whole thing gets archived as I were too young and
stupid during the days and wrote some politically nonsensical things I
wouldn't write (and wouldn't agree with) today, under my real name.

BTW when are they going to close it? How much time is left?

------
ckluis
Easy to shut down a service no one used...

~~~
CaliforniaKarl
I remember Linus as being a fairly prolific Google+ user.
[https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds](https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds)

But the fact that it's been months since he posted is a point.

